# Stainz loco sound board install in other MTS loco



## tj4shee (Oct 25, 2010)

I have purchased a Stainz loco sound board with the hopes of using it in another loco I have........ I tried to test the sound board today by hooking it up to an MTS decoder (the decoder is not installed in a loco yet) - but got no sound out of the board as I raised the output voltage of the board (simulating a train increasing speed)....

Can any one offer me info on how the Stainz sound board works ? how I can "re-use" it in another loco ? use it with MTS ?

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Stainz with this sound unit and I thought it just had track power for input. 

I have not tried it on a decoder (mts or any other).


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would guess that it an analog sound system.


----------

